# Bulk carrier ID Integrity disabled and drifting towards Great Barrier Reef [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Bulk carrier ID Integrity suffered an engine failure on May 18 and went drifting some 170 nm NE of Cairns 

More...


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
The news reports are that the ship has cleared the natural hazard and is now drifting in deep water again and being met by tugs.
Regards


----------

